# Half price peptides??!



## TwisT (Jun 19, 2012)

*How Do You Like Our New Look at http://purchasepeptides.com?


In celebration of the new website before we have our regrand opening purcahsepeptides.com is bringing you half price days on select peptides.  Check out the super discounted pricing on the following products.


CJC1295 W/O DAC 2 MG mod grf 1-29 (USA)    $11.99


IPAMORELIN 2000mcg (USA)      $9.99


MGF 2mg (Mechano Growth Factor)  $14.99


GHRP-2 5MG (USA)  $10.99


GHRP-6 5MG (USA)  $9.99


FRAGMENT 176-191 2mg (USA)  $15.99


HEXARELIN 2 MG $17.99


MELANOTAN 2 10 MG (USA) $22.99


IGF-DES 1MG $49.99


IGF-1 LR3 1mg (USA) $59.99


GnRH (Triptorelin) 100mcg (buy 1 get 1 free) $55.99


PT-141 (Bremelanotide) (USA) 10 MG $25.99


Thymosin Beta 4 (TB500) 2MG (USA) $30.99


PEG MGF 2 mg (USA) (buy 4 get 1 free) $39.99






Buy 2 Get 1 FREE Research Chems
Buy 2 Clenbuterol Get 1 FREE


Buy 2 Clomiphene Get 1 FREE


Buy 2 Tamoxifen Get 1 FREE


Buy 2 T3's Get 1 FREE




Lets not forget to mention that we now have GW- 501516 In Stock!


Twist sucks road warn hog! 


Thank you everyone for your continued patronage.​*


----------



## BIGBEN2011 (Jun 19, 2012)

damn you had a better deal yesterday on melt2 i should have ordered then i just placed order in case it gets worse.you had a sale buy 2 get 1 free now i am going to only get 2 vials for what i was going to get 3 before the SALE.i will say that if it really has all ready been sent like it says it has that is the quikest i have ever seen maybe like 1 sec after i pushed buy i got  a email saying sent damn.


----------



## crackrbaby (Jun 19, 2012)

TwisT- Are you working for free or is Lou ....


----------



## TwisT (Jun 19, 2012)

crackrbaby said:


> TwisT- Are you working for free or is Lou ....




no comment


----------



## gamma (Jun 19, 2012)




----------



## TwisT (Jun 21, 2012)




----------

